# Cheat meals!!!



## Hurt (May 31, 2012)

What's your favorite??!!? Pictures are even better...food porn!!!


For me the go-to is a large meat lover's pizza, or a huge juicy burger and fries...ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Spongy (May 31, 2012)

I'm old fashioned Hombre...  I'm a fan of just a plain ol' pepperoni pizza.  And I DO NOT share.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (May 31, 2012)

Double Dough Bacon Sausage Pizza from Mugavero's Pizza!!! POWWWWW, If you havent had it, you havent had Pizza!!


----------



## DarksideSix (May 31, 2012)

Pasta and garlic bread.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 31, 2012)

Hurt we know you love the meat!!!! Lol. But yes I agree meat lovers pizza


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 31, 2012)

I have a huge weekness for taco bell.  I don't know why lol


----------



## Lulu66 (May 31, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> I have a huge weekness for taco bell.  I don't know why lol



That's the mexican in you.

Favorite cheat day food has to be mexican lasagna. Yall shoud try it once that shit is awesome


----------



## gymrat827 (May 31, 2012)

donuts
bacon cheese burger
onion rings
oatmeal cookies


4 bad weaknesses.  when im having a bad day at work i stop at the donut shop on my way home and eat 4 or 5 of them...lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 31, 2012)

I start my diet that spongey worked up this weekend so I splurged today

That's a roast beef sub with cheese mayo and BBQ sauce... 1.5lbs of the leanest best tasting meat (other than my hot Italian sausage) along with some fried macaroni and cheese bites. My GF there is having the roast beef sammich with sauce.

My GF and I work together, train together and have our cheat meals together


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 31, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> donuts
> bacon cheese burger
> onion rings
> oatmeal cookies
> ...


 
Excellent taste bro!


----------



## Malevolence (May 31, 2012)




----------



## JOMO (Jun 1, 2012)

I usually go for some Chinese food. Spicy Duck and special fried rice.


----------



## Jada (Jun 3, 2012)

my favorite is peanutbutter and strawberry jelly sandwich with whole wheat bread and a real tall 
glass of milk<


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 3, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> my favorite is peanutbutter and strawberry jelly sandwich with whole wheat bread and a real tall
> glass of milk<


 
I do that too but instead of bread I use choc chip cookies lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 3, 2012)

fuck cheat meals they slow down progress and awaken taste buds fuck all that


----------



## Curiosity (Jun 3, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> fuck cheat meals they slow down progress and awaken taste buds fuck all that



Agreed, I'm not one of those people who has to force myself not to eat garbage food, I have zero cravings for "cheat meals". Sometimes I eat a huge meal just to blast my cals for the day, or bc family or gf pressures me to go out to a restaurant or something, but I really prefer to just stick to my routine. No desire for chocolate or ice cream or pizza or any of that shit. The idea of eating that stuff makes me feel sick.


----------



## Hurt (Jun 3, 2012)

Curiosity said:


> Agreed, I'm not one of those people who has to force myself not to eat garbage food, I have zero cravings for "cheat meals". Sometimes I eat a huge meal just to blast my cals for the day, or bc family or gf pressures me to go out to a restaurant or something, but I really prefer to just stick to my routine. No desire for chocolate or ice cream or pizza or any of that shit. The idea of eating that stuff makes me feel sick.



I don't have crazy cravings or anything like that either...I could eat clean forever no problem.  But I believe you CAN eat too clean.  I like to jostle my metabolism every once in a while.

And I ALWAYS do my cheat meals ON TOP of everything else I'm eating for the day.  For example, my normal caloric intake yesterday would have been 4500, but i also ate a large Papa John's meat lover's pizza on top of those six meals, which jacked the calories up considerably 

I truly feel it is important to do this every once in a while, and hey, I won't complain about my results thus far


----------



## beasto (Jun 4, 2012)

Molten chocolate cake and smash burger without the bun loaded.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 21, 2012)

this was just my cheat meal!!


----------



## Mr P (Jun 21, 2012)

My wife says I'm a tramp cuase I cheat


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't have cheats cause spongy will cut my balls off.


----------



## stevenmd (Jun 21, 2012)

Hurt said:


> But I believe you CAN eat too clean.



Very true!  Just like a workout routine, your body will get used to how you feed it.


----------



## Hurt (Jun 21, 2012)

I just had chicken parm, fetuccine alfredo, and lasagna at Olive Garden, along with a 20 oz beer and then a slice of chocolate cake.  Now THAT was a cheat meal.

:tren:


----------

